# MES 40 with Remote (Christmas Present)



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2010)

A lot of you guys have known for awhile that I was getting tired of my MES 30, because of it's size. I don't like having to cut my ribs up to smoke them. I don't like mixing up a 10 pound batch of Unstuffed Beef Sticks, and only be able to fit 7 pounds on my smoker racks. So when everybody was saying the new MES 40 wouldn't be out until January or Spring, I said I'm waiting until the end of October or November, because that's when I think the new models will be out. Then they started popping up in Sam's Clubs & Cabela's at the end of October. I was real glad I waited when I saw the new model, with the remote control, wheels, and tilting handle. I wanted one real bad! I kept calling Sam's & searching the web. Then my son called me to tell me they had them at Cabela's, but they were $399, instead of the Sam's price of $299. I called Masterbuilt to ask what the difference was between the Sam's model (#211) and the Cabela's model (#311). A very nice lady there told me, "Only the model number, they are both the same---All Stainless Steel--inside & out". I could not understand how that could be possible. Then one of the guys on the SMF bought one at Sam's & posted pictures of it being black on the outside, and my son personally saw one at Cabela's, and told me it was all Stainless. Now we knew why the difference in price. I was quite willing to get one from Sam's, saving the $100, and not getting All Stainless, but there were none anywhere within 70 miles of my home, and the Sam's main office said no new model was even on their computer system (this was after I knew somebody had already bought one at a Sam's Club in Illinois). So Cabela's it is. I hate to lay out that much money, and the sales will be coming up in December, but I'm not taking any chances of missing one and having to wait until Spring. We're going to Cabela's with nothing but a little $30 OFF coupon! While we were getting ready to go, my son called and told my wife, "Don't leave until I get there". Our son only lives about 200 yards away, down the same driveway, farther back in the woods. So we're locking up the doors & my son pulls in, walks over to me, and hands me $500. He says, "I was going to get you that new smoker for Christmas, but since you're getting one now, I want you to use this to buy it. There's a little extra there, so get something else with that". Wow!!! What a great kid!! Somebody did a Helluva Job job raising him!!!

   So we get there an hour later & buy one of the 49 brand new #311s Cabela's had in stock. The next day I cleaned up my old MES 30 (what a job!), and put it away. Yesterday I put the loose parts on the new one & tested the remote control (results below). I was going to season it yesterday, and do a bunch of tests, but it was so windy here, the tests would not have been accurate. I hope to do that today.

As you will see below the next problem I had was figuring out where to put this new smoker, but my wife was very helpful in making my decision:

Bear:   If I put it in the Living Room, I'd be close to my guns, in case somebody tries to steal my Bacon.

Mrs Bear:   NO!








Bear:   If I put it here, I can smoke while watching the game.

Mrs Bear:   NO!







Bear:   If I put it here, I can keep a close eye on the Night Smokes.

Mrs Bear:   NO!







Bear:   If I put it here, I wouldn't have to carry the stuff very far.

Mrs Bear:   NO!







Bear:   How about here, next to my Weber "Q"?

Mrs Bear:   OKay.







Bear:   Boy does she drive a hard bargain!







No bending over, thanks to my stacker boxes (using two of my set of 4).









I tested the remote from where I'm standing while taking this picture (more than 210') from my mailbox to my front porch. The smoker is on the porch, to the left of my American Flag, and the only thing between me & the smoker is the wood porch railing & pickets. I also tested it from my chair in the living room, from the Kitchen, Dining Room, both Bedrooms, The upstairs Loft, the Basement, the Garage, and even from my deck on the other side of the house. I could turn the light in the smoker "on & off" with the remote from any of those places. I would have tested it with a clear shot from 300 feet, because that is how far it's supposed to work, but you can't walk that far in any direction from my house without going into the woods, and that would not be a "clear shot". A distance of 200'+ is fine with me:







Thanks for looking,

Bear


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 29, 2010)

turns out my cookshack wont be making the trip with me to St.John, so I might have to get this unit and ship it there. hmmmmm.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 29, 2010)

Listening to mama bear always makes life easier. Nice smoker. Looks like there will be plenty of room.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 29, 2010)

Bear,

How long did Mrs. Bear let you keep it in "Her" Bedroom?

Looks Great My Friend!

TJ


----------



## squirrel (Oct 29, 2010)

Woo Hoo! Go papa Bear! And kudos on raising such a fine son. Is he married???? If not does he wanna be? Does he like older women??? LOLOL!

That thing is beautiful by the way. I ordered one from Cabella's for $399, but the description said it was all stainless steel, but black on the sides. Go figure.

Love the cabin too! Big Hugs!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 29, 2010)

Bear,  This is just a guess but judging from all the different locations you tried to put it, I would have to say someone was having fun pulling the new smoker around with the handle and wheels ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congratulations...

Squirrel, Did you make sure that you are getting the NEW MODEL?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Listening to mama bear always makes life easier. Nice smoker. Looks like there will be plenty of room.


Thanks RB,

See below.


TJohnson said:


> Bear,
> 
> How long did Mrs. Bear let you keep it in "Her" Bedroom?
> 
> ...


HA HA---I could keep it there as long as I wanted, as long as this old Bear sleeps with the Outside Guard Grizzlies.

I think that's what the deal was.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks good. New toys are great.

Nice place ya live in too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Woo Hoo! Go papa Bear! And kudos on raising such a fine son. Is he married???? If not does he wanna be? Does he like older women??? LOLOL!
> 
> That thing is beautiful by the way. I ordered one from Cabella's for $399, but the description said it was all stainless steel, but black on the sides. Go figure.
> 
> Love the cabin too! Big Hugs!


Thanks Squirrel,

Yup, he's married. 

Like Beer-B-Q said, make sure you ordered the right one:

The model number of this one ends with #311, and it is ALL Stainless Steel.

Cabela's has the old model, without the remote, wheels, and tilt handle for the same price of $399.

You might be OK, because the description of this one on their web site is wrong---It's ALL SS, and the picture shows black.

Bear


 


Beer-B-Q said:


> Bear,  This is just a guess but judging from all the different locations you tried to put it, I would have to say someone was having fun pulling the new smoker around with the handle and wheels ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was kinda fun, and easy too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bobbygee (Oct 29, 2010)

Bear ..That is NICE...I just built a cart with wheels to move my smoker in and out of the garage.I'm smoking a butt as I text and that remote feature sure would be handy.I'm constantly going out and checking on the internal temp waiting for the 165. All I can say is saaa-weet. I'm sure it will work out great for you.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good job, and a fun post.

Looking at that driveway -- do you have a two-stage snow blower?


----------



## texacajun (Oct 29, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Squirrel,
> 
> Yup, he's married.
> 
> ...


Bear I must say I am very jealous of you early Christmas present. Very nice. I love that you demonstrated the portability of the new wheels. By the way I bet you wore the wheels off moving it around so much on the first day.

The Cabela's web site shows the new 40'' model 20070311(cabela's *Item:* IK-550174  ) with all stainless steel sides. Most of the pictures or of the new 30'' model with the black sides.

Here is the picture i got off of there web site of your 40'' http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/largeImagePopup.jsp?productId=1088479&cImage=s7_550174_002_01


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats Bear. Thats a awesome gift from the son.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2010)

BobbyGee said:


> Bear ..That is NICE...I just built a cart with wheels to move my smoker in and out of the garage.I'm smoking a butt as I text and that remote feature sure would be handy.I'm constantly going out and checking on the internal temp waiting for the 165. All I can say is saaa-weet. I'm sure it will work out great for you.


Thanks Bobby


 


dale5351 said:


> Good job, and a fun post.
> 
> Looking at that driveway -- do you have a two-stage snow blower?


Thanks Dale,

I have a 42" two stage, mounted on my 28 year old Gravely (12 HP)---Works great.

The driveway that goes to the right in the picture goes to my son's tower shop & to his house. It's about a quarter mile long, but he has a "Boss" V-plow on one of his big Dodges for that.

Bear


----------



## deltadude (Oct 31, 2010)

Great Post!  Enjoyed the whole story, and it's great to have offspring that like to give a little back, you did a good job with him no doubt.  Like the log cabin too.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrat's on the early Christmas present Bear, and thanks for the remote control review. I'm thinkin i might like one of them now.

Dan


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Bear I must say I am very jealous of you early Christmas present. Very nice. I love that you demonstrated the portability of the new wheels. By the way I bet you wore the wheels off moving it around so much on the first day.
> 
> The Cabela's web site shows the new 40'' model 20070311(cabela's *Item:* IK-550174  ) with all stainless steel sides. Most of the pictures or of the new 30'' model with the black sides.
> 
> Here is the picture i got off of there web site of your 40'' http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/largeImagePopup.jsp?productId=1088479&cImage=s7_550174_002_01


Thanks Jake,

That picture must have been put in after I bought mine. The black one was showing with the description of the remote control unit before.

I had to move it around a lot, because from now on it will be sitting at the same place, on my stacking height boxes. I made 4 of them when I used to chainsaw carve. I could put my carving at heights of 1', 2', 3', or 4', depending on how many of them I would stack. For carvings weighing from 100 to 600 pounds, I'd just use my son's fork lift.

I don't like bending over, so I used two boxes, 12" high each for under the smoker. Makes the top of the smoker just below my chin.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Congrats Bear. Thats a awesome gift from the son.


Thanks Brian,

He's a good kid. (LOL---38 year old kid that is).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






 


deltadude said:


> Great Post!  Enjoyed the whole story, and it's great to have offspring that like to give a little back, you did a good job with him no doubt.  Like the log cabin too.


Thanks DD,

He gives back a lot. Mrs Bear had a lot to do with it too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never had to hit that kid! When he was bad, all I had to do was send him to his room (without the baseball). He hated being alone.


 


DanMcG said:


> Congrat's on the early Christmas present Bear, and thanks for the remote control review. I'm thinkin i might like one of them now.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan,

You'd love it too.


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, nice smoker.  Nice pics of the home too.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow Bear what a great Christmas gift. Momma Bear must have done a good job with the son


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2010)

werdwolf said:


> Wow, nice smoker.  Nice pics of the home too.


Thanks Werdwolf,

Bear


 


Scarbelly said:


> Wow Bear what a great Christmas gift. Momma Bear must have done a good job with the son


LOL---Yup, she did a great job!

Thanks Gary,

Bear


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone in the Wichita, KS area that is interested in this smoker; they are in stock at Sam's Club. I just saw them this Saturday and they had about 5 of them on the floor. MES 40 with wireless remote , wheels on the back, Stainless steel on all sides, price $298.98.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

Coacher72 said:


> Anyone in the Wichita, KS area that is interested in this smoker; they are in stock at Sam's Club. I just saw them this Saturday and they had about 5 of them on the floor. MES 40 with wireless remote , wheels on the back, Stainless steel on all sides, price $298.98.




You should check that again. The one all Sam's Clubs sells is black on the outside walls & top, for $298.

Model number ends with #211. Everything else is the same.

The all SS model ends with #311.

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Nov 8, 2010)

Coacher72 said:


> Anyone in the Wichita, KS area that is interested in this smoker; they are in stock at Sam's Club. I just saw them this Saturday and they had about 5 of them on the floor. MES 40 with wireless remote , wheels on the back, Stainless steel on all sides, price $298.98.


Coacher72

I live in Wichita,Ks

Was that at the East or West side Sam's?

I was in the East side Sam's last week and took pictures of the new 40''

Bear is correct the Sam's model 20070211 is black on the sides with a stainless steel door/with window.

As of right now i can only find the all stainless model at Cabela's model 20070311


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Coacher72
> 
> As of right now i can only find the all stainless model at Cabela's model 20070311


That's because you didn't look on my front porch!

LOL Just bragging a little---I finally got it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm a happy Pup  Old Guy!

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Nov 8, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> That's because you didn't look on my front porch!
> 
> LOL Just bragging a little---I finally got it!
> 
> ...


Bear

OK or you could just go over to bears front porch and see if he will sell you his.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Very doubtful. If you do I here he has some killer guard Bears so look out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Bear
> 
> OK or you could just go over to bears front porch and see if he will sell you his.
> 
> ...


LOL---They are all very well behaved, except the 7' Grizzly, who usually stands between my garage doors. He gets into my beer supply, and even I don't trust him when he's loaded!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All you normally have to do if he comes at you is make a noise like a chainsaw. That turns him into a quivering mass of White Pine!

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Nov 8, 2010)

just saw this.....congrats on the nice smoker s well as the fine boy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Rob!

He's a good kid.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 16, 2010)

Love the Leyland Cypress out front. I planted 20 of them in the back. They grow really fast too. Down side is they are not the most sturdy evergreens around.


----------



## meateater (Nov 16, 2010)

Someone hid this post from me. Congrats on the new smoker, ya got a fine son there Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Love the Leyland Cypress out front. I planted 20 of them in the back. They grow really fast too. Down side is they are not the most sturdy evergreens around.


You recognized them!!!!!

I wasn't sure they'd work, but they have really done well. They are really for down south. I read that they grow 4' per year in Texas. They grew about a foot each of the first couple years here. Then about 2' per year since. I got them to block our house from the road "fast", plus they don't scratch the hell out of you when you mow around them, like a spruce!  I'm very happy with them, but so are the big Buck that patrol the area at night. Two of them have been severely rubbed a number of times since I planted them.

On edit---I guess a squirrel could recognize just about any tree???

Bear
 




meateater said:


> Someone hid this post from me. Congrats on the new smoker, ya got a fine son there Bear.


Thanks meateater,

We can say we are definitely proud of him.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 17, 2010)

How did I miss this before?  LOL!  Mrs. Bear is a patient woman, but then it looks like she has a little addiction of her own? perhaps to fabric?  Congrats again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2010)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> How did I miss this before?  LOL!  Mrs. Bear is a patient woman, but then it looks like she has a little addiction of her own? perhaps to fabric?  Congrats again!




How 'bout those darn baskets!

I like to tease her, and tell her she can get the same thing at "Wicky Wacky Wicker World" for 5 bucks a piece!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2010)

BTW:  31 days after I bought this smoker from Cabela's for $399, they had a sale on them at $349.

I called them, and they put $50 back onto my credit card.

Bear


----------



## bassman (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations on the new smoker, Bear!  And the way you got it begins to restore my faith in Christmas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2010)

Bassman said:


> Congratulations on the new smoker, Bear!  And the way you got it begins to restore my faith in Christmas.




Thanks Bassman.

I bought my son an MES 30 last year for Christmas.

It turned out to be one of the first ones that had the smoking problem, but it was before they knew what the problem was. I figured it was that new chip drawer, because my older MES 30 worked fine, but the girls answering the phone at Masterbuilt didn't believe me, and at that time they only had things like Extension cord use, and soak your wood chips on their list of answers for customers. This was before "MBtechguy" arrived on the scene. Well anyway, my son went to Cabela's to see if all of their MES 30s had the same chip drawer that didn't work. They did, but an MES 40 followed him home. He took the MES 30 back to Cabela's awhile later.

So now they give FREE upgrades for that chip drawer problem---LOL---Not "extension cord use" and "soaking your chips" lessons.

Now there is an MES 40 at each end of the driveway, and usually a hint of blue smoke in the air.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been looking all over for this smoker, It's not on Cabela's website, or on Sam's. I emailed Masterbuilt to ask them. They don't even have it on their site.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2010)

Al,

You have to call Cabela's, and talk to somebody in the department that sells the smokers.

Below is what they have on their web site. It only shows the 40" MES that is black on the outside, except for the door.

That is what their site had on it when I went to the Cabela's in PA, but they actually had "49" ALL stainless steel (inside & out) 40" MES with the remote control.

It seems the only ones who know it are the guys who are standing right in front of them.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Masterbuilt-Electric-Smokehouse-with-Window/1008588.uts

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, Bear

I'll give them a call. I would hate to order one & have it not be what I wanted. Masterbuilt has so many models.


----------



## baboy (Dec 9, 2010)

I was at the Cabelas in Owatonna, MN and they had the new stainless one with the remote and wheels and also the 40" model without the remote and wheels.


----------



## tbs63 (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow - great set of pics and account of the negotiations with Mrs. Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2014)

tbs63 said:


> Wow - great set of pics and account of the negotiations with Mrs. Bear!


Thanks tbs!!!

I knew you'd get a charge out of this thread !!

Bear


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 2, 2014)

I have the Sam's black version and love it except I just blew the wires off of the heating element last week!  You might want to take that little access plate off the bottom at the back and make sure everything is crimped on nice and tightly. 

My remote works great on 'line of sight' but unfortunately my house was wrapped with that aluminum foil and range through that is ZERO!  Remote is totally useless to me.  :(


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> I have the Sam's black version and love it except I just blew the wires off of the heating element last week!  You might want to take that little access plate off the bottom at the back and make sure everything is crimped on nice and tightly.
> 
> My remote works great on 'line of sight' but unfortunately my house was wrapped with that aluminum foil and range through that is ZERO!  Remote is totally useless to me.  :(


Hmmm, That's strange, I wouldn't have guessed that.

My house is all wood (logs), but my Mavericks can't see around my Steel front door, but my MES remote can.

At Christmas time Mrs Bear changes the candle thingy on the coffee table to one with metal trim on it. I have to keep that ornate candle from between my Maverick sender & receiver, but it doesn't bother my MES remote.. 

Bear


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess a whole wall of aluminum foil plus my steel door pretty well shields the remote, but that is strange that just your door or an ornament will cause the Maverick to go blank!  Can't explain that one!  I'm sure I could come up with some strange BS answer given enough time and beer!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> I guess a whole wall of aluminum foil plus my steel door pretty well shields the remote, but that is strange that just your door or an ornament will cause the Maverick to go blank!  Can't explain that one! *  I'm sure I could come up with some strange BS answer given enough time and beer!!!*


LOL----No Doubt I Could Too.

Bear


----------



## tbs63 (Jan 3, 2014)

What?!?!?!  Guys on here drink beer?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 3, 2014)

tbs63 said:


> What?!?!?!  Guys on here drink beer?


Nope, I use an IV bottle!


----------



## chuck41 (Jan 4, 2014)

Take good care of those pictures Bear.  It ain't gonna be that purdy fer long once you startin' usin it for what you bought it for. Love my 40".  Keep it well exercised.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2014)

Chuck41 said:


> Take good care of those pictures Bear.  It ain't gonna be that purdy fer long once you startin' usin it for what you bought it for. Love my 40".  Keep it well exercised.


Thanks.

That MES 40 is 3 years old now, and the inside is all black & smoky sweet smelling, but the outside is still like new.

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 5, 2014)

Great pictures...I bet the cat could have given you some suggestions of where to store it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2014)

BandCollector said:


> Great pictures...I bet the cat could have given you some suggestions of where to store it.


LOL---Yeah, he checked it out in just about every room----Smokey is definitely a Piece of Work!!

Bear


----------



## old sarge (Jan 5, 2014)

Great photos. Glad to read something positive about the MES for a change. Seems like the earlier generation smokers were or are real performers.  (Nice home!).


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats ! I have both the 30and the 40 too. Looks like they moved the exhaust back to the top where it should be. Mine exhausts to the side and it seems to have hot and cold spots inside. Let me know how yours cooks and if it is even temp that way I will know to cut a exhaust in on top of mine and blank the factory hole off. I do like the volume of the 40, but my 30 is more even temp throughout. Just my thoughts Bear. These also can be used as a big warming drawer to hold food till you are ready to serve your guests. ! I'm Jealous.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






HT


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2014)

old sarge said:


> Great photos. Glad to read something positive about the MES for a change. Seems like the earlier generation smokers were or are real performers.  (Nice home!).


Thanks Sarge!!

Yes, the Gen #1 was a much better unit than the Gen #2.

Also I believe it was the earlier Gen #1 units that had the heating element wires burning off. Doesn't seem to be a problem with the newer Gen #1.

Bear


Hoity Toit said:


> Congrats ! I have both the 30and the 40 too. Looks like they moved the exhaust back to the top where it should be. Mine exhausts to the side and it seems to have hot and cold spots inside. Let me know how yours cooks and if it is even temp that way I will know to cut a exhaust in on top of mine and blank the factory hole off. I do like the volume of the 40, but my 30 is more even temp throughout. Just my thoughts Bear. These also can be used as a big warming drawer to hold food till you are ready to serve your guests. ! I'm Jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HT,

This is an old tread. This one is from 3 years ago, before they made the Gen #2 with the side exhaust & all the other problems. Another problem with the ones like yours is that slanted drip plate. It traps the heat to the right side, and makes the right side higher temp than the left.

BTW: If you do cut an exhaust in the top, make it the top left, so the heat has to cross inside the smoker, instead of just going straight up from the heating element on the right to the exhaust on the right.

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 5, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Sarge!!
> 
> Yes, the Gen #1 was a much better unit than the Gen #2.
> 
> ...


yes, I was looking at the dates on the posts and I see that now. I wonder if I straightened out the slant if that would help? I never have liked the side exhaust either. Thanks for your reply Bear..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoity Toit said:


> yes, I was looking at the dates on the posts and I see that now. I wonder if I straightened out the slant if that would help? I never have liked the side exhaust either. Thanks for your reply Bear..


The big pan was much better!!

I told one of their techs they should gut the Gen #2, and use most of the Gen #1 parts in their next one. They said they will, but we'll see.

Bear


----------



## electricsmokin (Jan 7, 2014)

Love my new masterbuilt 40 mine has the digital in the front smoked alot of pork allready made beef jerky too.


----------



## mork2824135 (Jan 7, 2014)

You just gave me an idea for my birthday thank you SIR!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2014)

Mork2824135 said:


> You just gave me an idea for my birthday thank you SIR!


Thanks!

Try to get the Generation #1, with the control box on the top back of the smoker. Like mine.

Bear


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 9, 2014)

I am thinking about purchasing a MES 40, but am confused about the models that are available.

In the last post Bear said to get the Gen 1, but I am having trouble finding this model. I am assuming that the Gen 2 is the new version. What is the reason to avoid the Gen 2?

Thanks,


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2014)

NDKoze said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a MES 40, but am confused about the models that are available.
> 
> In the last post Bear said to get the Gen 1, but I am having trouble finding this model. I am assuming that the Gen 2 is the new version. What is the reason to avoid the Gen 2?
> 
> Thanks,


Seems like many guys are still getting the Gen #1.

The Gen #2 has numerous problems. If I couldn't get the Gen #1, I'd wait for the Gen #3.

Bear


----------



## geerock (Jan 9, 2014)

Academy (and others) have quite a few gen 1's for sale.  I've owned both, follow Bears advice and either get a gen 1 or wait for another model or upgrade.  The gen 2 is a step down as far as I'm concerned.  If you want a good electric you can look into the Smokin It, or Smokin Tex line also.


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 10, 2014)

geerock said:


> Academy (and others) have quite a few gen 1's for sale. I've owned both, follow Bears advice and either get a gen 1 or wait for another model or upgrade. The gen 2 is a step down as far as I'm concerned. If you want a good electric you can look into the Smokin It, or Smokin Tex line also.


How long have the Gen2's been out? I have another smoker that works adequately. So, if this one has been out for awhile and a new one is expected, I will probably wait.

Wonder when the next model will be coming out?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2014)

NDKoze said:


> How long have the Gen2's been out? I have another smoker that works adequately. So, if this one has been out for awhile and a new one is expected, I will probably wait.
> 
> Wonder when the next model will be coming out?


I expected it shortly after Christmas, but so far no show. I still think it won't be long.

Bear


----------



## smoking in nye (Jan 10, 2014)

Good luck with yours. I just sent back my 4th 2nd gen 40" smoker. I was able to get my hands on a Generation 1 unit, a proven and higher regarded smoker with all the bugs out of it or so I am told.

Gen 2's are pieces of junk with so many problems (failures during season, internal temps as much as 40 degrees off, leaking doors etc), just read some of the reviews on this forum alone.. Masterbuilt knows this but does nothing to solve the problems other than change out smokers or change out parts, howevrer their customer service department is wonderful at working with.

Again, good luck with yours.

Smokin in Nye


----------



## skids1112 (Jan 10, 2014)

I ordered a gen 2 from Amazon in December.  while I was waiting for it to arrive I read many posts on this site and I almost sent it back before I even opened the box.  I was expecting problems because of all the negative reports of the gen 2.  I think some factory upgrades were addressed, but information from Master Built is almost not even there.  It's like they aren't even making the unit any more.  Anyway, I seasoned it and then did some baby backs and they turned out very good.  I got a Maverick so I could check all the temps and found that the Masterbuilt was pretty accurate.  On New Years eve I did a brisket packer for 12 hours and it also was very good.  I took some pictrures with my phone and I will try to learn how to post them.  Sorry, I am new to this site and  have never taken part in a forum.  I found this site so informative that I joined.  But, back to my point, so far my gen 2 is working just as it should.  I even did some mods that I read about and had to reverse them and just do as the instructions said and have had good luck.


----------



## 2010ultra (Jan 10, 2014)

this is why I built my own, looks rustic but cooks like a fiend and a little more fine tuning and it will be the bomb, built my own automatic fan system with a pid controller so I love it.













smoker pics 026.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## echo (Jan 11, 2014)

I have the gen2 it works as it should for the most part. If you are one for doing single pieces, like roast,ribs or what not you would never notice a issue with mine. However all the hot spots come to life when you load the racks up with a lot of little stuff, like peppers jerky or wings. I would think that most smokers deal with hot spots, and for my gen2 rotating the racks once or twice seems to keep all pieces ending at the same time/temp.


----------



## trikefreak (Jan 11, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> I expected it shortly after Christmas, but so far no show. I still think it won't be long.
> 
> Bear


Great to have an insider to keep us up to date on the revised MES, thanks Bear!

I'm on my second one, but I attribute that to the first one being beat up during shipping. BEWARE, this model is not the best to try and use the amazen pellet box, thus far there are few ideas to make it worth without cutting up the unit.


----------



## echo (Jan 11, 2014)

Trikefreak said:


> Great to have an insider to keep us up to date on the revised MES, thanks Bear!
> 
> I'm on my second one, but I attribute that to the first one being beat up during shipping. BEWARE, this model is not the best to try and use the amazen pellet box, thus far there are few ideas to make it worth without cutting up the unit.



 Are u referring to the gen2?  I am only making smoke with the amps ( don't use the chip tray at all) and have 0 issues. Only pellets I can't keep lit are cherry, and everyone has an issue with those I think. I even keep it on the bottom of the unit it never goes out. Loader out 1/4-1/2 and turned 180'  chip tray pulled out about 1/4 inch, vent 3/4 to wide open, all per Todd's instruction, and works like a charm.  My smoker is semi enclosed with limited air flow to boot.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 11, 2014)

Trikefreak said:


> Great to have an insider to keep us up to date on the revised MES, thanks Bear!


You don't really think Mrs. Bear kept him around all these years for his "rugged" good looks do you?  He's a pretty handy all round guy besides being an inspirational smoker! Don't forget he's the bane of carpenter ants everywhere. They have his face on their little carpenter ant "Wanted" posters in all their little carpenter ant post offices.

Win/Win situation !!


----------



## smoking in nye (Jan 12, 2014)

I went through the whole issue withe the gen 2 and using the AMNPS. i worked with Todd closely on this. I could never keep it smoking no matter what I tried. What finally did work and it was non stop smoking was the tube version of AMNPS. I lit it, placed it on the bottom of the unit and it smoked till it ran out of pellets. That Gen2 unit like the four before it went back to Masterbuilt, the last one was 40 degrees off. To achieve 235 degrees, I had to set the temp on the unit to 275 degrees. I proved this temperature flaw with both a Maverick and an accurate oven thermometer. Masterbuilt .does not dispute this issue with the temperature variations. I got fed up after so many gen 2's with so many issues, I opted for a Gen 1. The AMNPS is supposed to work very well with the Gen 1, and my advice to anyone looking to buy a Masterbuilt smokehouse try and find a Gen 1..


----------



## mikelisab (Jan 12, 2014)

Got one for Christmas, Have cooked on it every weekend since, did saugage, brisket, baby back and spare ribs, as well as chicken.

MY skills need honing, but the smoker did awesome. Everything turned out edible, and even tender and tasty. The remote will spoil you, although I like to go look at what I'm cooking through the glass.

Enjoy, and thank y'all for all the help.

                Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You don't really think Mrs. Bear kept him around all these years for his "rugged" good looks do you?  He's a pretty handy all round guy besides being an inspirational smoker! Don't forget he's the bane of carpenter ants everywhere. They have his face on their little carpenter ant "Wanted" posters in all their little carpenter ant post offices.
> 
> Win/Win situation !!


LOL---Thanks Foamy!!

However that would be the "Carpenter Bees"---Not Ants:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155465/carpenter-bee-traps-upgraded

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 12, 2014)

Great thread,
 I bought myself a MES 40 for Christmas and finally fired it up last week. I never used one before and also had one of Todd's pellet smokers still in the box from close to a year ago that I wanted to try out. 
Did a search here and came up with this thread  which was a big help. So while I was at it I figured I'd use Bears Step by Step for some pulled pork and it came out awesome. 
Thanks John :sausage:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2014)

DanMcG said:


> Great thread,
> I bought myself a MES 40 for Christmas and finally fired it up last week. I never used one before and also had one of Todd's pellet smokers still in the box from close to a year ago that I wanted to try out.
> Did a search here and came up with this thread which was a big help. So while I was at it I figured I'd use Bears Step by Step for some pulled pork and it came out awesome.
> Thanks John


Thanks Dan!!

Coming from you, that means a lot.

Keep up the good work!

Bear


----------



## treym64 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am buying a mes 40 on Saturday anything I should know


----------



## smoking in nye (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello,

my advice, don't buy the mes generation 2, if you can your hands on a Gen1 go for it. I had FIVE Gen 2's. Each one had problems from failing the seasoning process (2 failed) to temperatures being as much as 40 degrees too low, to leaking doors etc. Masterbuilt keeps putting bandages on these units, sending out replacement parts but won't address the problems and fix them. Can't successfully use an AMNPS in this model the air currents are all screwed up (just ask Todd at Amazing products). I finally got MES to take back the "512" model and send me a "311" 40". Amazon might still have the Gen 1 40". do yourself a favor avoid the Gen 2.

Bill


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2014)

TreyM64 said:


> I am buying a mes 40 on Saturday anything I should know


See what Bill (below) said. That pretty much covers it. Try to find a Gen #1 MES 40, and avoid the Gen #2.

The good one (Gen #1) has the controls in a little slanted box that attaches the the middle back of the top.

The one to avoid has the controls built into the top front edge.

Bear


smoking in nye said:


> Hello,
> 
> my advice, don't buy the mes generation 2, if you can your hands on a Gen1 go for it. I had FIVE Gen 2's. Each one had problems from failing the seasoning process (2 failed) to temperatures being as much as 40 degrees too low, to leaking doors etc. Masterbuilt keeps putting bandages on these units, sending out replacement parts but won't address the problems and fix them. Can't successfully use an AMNPS in this model the air currents are all screwed up (just ask Todd at Amazing products). I finally got MES to take back the "512" model and send me a "311" 40". Amazon might still have the Gen 1 40". do yourself a favor avoid the Gen 2.
> 
> Bill


Good advice.

Bear


----------



## treym64 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was going to get one from SAMs 299.99
I think it is gen 2
Would it be all right for smoking every know and then


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2014)

TreyM64 said:


> I was going to get one from SAMs 299.99
> I think it is gen 2
> Would it be all right for smoking every know and then


I would stay away from Gen #2 entirely.

I would find a Gen #1, or wait for a Gen #3.

Bear


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 31, 2014)

I went through the same thought process as you and "almost" bought a MES Gen #2. However after reading this thread and others have moved on from the MES.

From what MB has told me via email, there are no plans for a Gen3 any time soon.

This is what I have been told:



> The main problem which we are correcting is a temperature variance of 20+ degrees between the meat probe and the smoker. We are making some modifications to the unit to address these issues and will have a new smoker come out at the end of this year or beginning of next year. If you were interested in one of our older generation 40 inch units (the 20070211, 20070311), we have not experienced any problems with these smokers.



This email was from 1/16/2014. So even if changes come, it doesn't appear to me that they are going to address the main issues of the Gen #2.

As I mentioned, I have moved on and am currently researching and planning on buying a Smoken-It #3.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Gregg


----------



## treym64 (Jan 31, 2014)

What was main problem besides heat fluctuating


----------



## ndkoze (Feb 1, 2014)

The main problem that I am concerned about is with the heat fluctuation of the smoker, not the probe fluctuations that they are trying to fix.

While not necessarily defects, the following are things that moved me away from the MES: hinges not well built, small wood chip tray that only allows chips, side vs top vent, glass window to try to keep clean, the tiny drip tray, etc.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying it is as bad as some here have found it to be and for some it will and has worked great. Also, to be clear I do not have direct experience as I do not own one. I just know what I have read here and in Amazon reviews. I am just saying that for me I originally started down this road and have decided for a little more money the Smoken-It seems like a better option for me even though it is still an electric that has temp swings like most do. I just think it is way better made, will last longer, and has less things that could go bad over time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2014)

Like I said, either get the Gen #1, or wait for the Gen #3. I expect it to be out before very long.

Of course, any email the company would send out would deny a Gen #3 coming out.

They don't want hundreds or more people waiting for the Gen #3, and not buying their current product.

I can't say any more.

Bear


----------



## ndkoze (Feb 1, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Like I said, either get the Gen #1, or wait for the Gen #3. I expect it to be out before very long.
> 
> Of course, any email the company would send out would deny a Gen #3 coming out.
> 
> ...


That's a good point that they probably wouldn't tell me the real skinny on when/if a Gen3 was coming.

All I know is what they told me. I still think that the Gen2 may work for some people and I do like some things on the Gen2 better than the Gen1. But if I were to buy a MES right now, I agree it would have to be the Gen1.


----------



## smoking in nye (Feb 1, 2014)

What do you like on Gen 2 vs Gen1? The only thing I can say is a little nicer is the controls up in the front, but if that fails you cant replace it. Gen 1 controller in the top back is replaceable and it just plugs in. Gen 1 has a light inside the unit, vs Gens 2's led light which is on the outside.If you know anything about AMNPS, you can't keep it lit in Gen 2 partly because of the side vent. I say all this from experience. I suffered through several Gen 2's with nothing but failed units. I finally got Masterbuilt to send me a Gen 1 (20070311) to replace the final Gen2 and it really is world of difference. The temperatures were within 5 degrees of my Maverick ET-732 and occasionally they were in sink, both the meat probe and the internal temperature of the smoker. I smoked a pork shoulder yesterday, used my AMNPS, got great smoke the entire smoking time and never had to relight it. The meat reached 195 degrees in 11 hours as expected for a 6 pound roast. My previous Gen 2 turned out to be 40 degrees off from where it was set. I did a shoulder in it, started it at 7:00 am thursday and by 2:00 am friday morning it was still not done. I gave up an went to bed. I finished cooking it in the oven. That was the last straw. I got hold of MES and worked out the exchange. NOW I am happy.

Smokin in Nye


----------



## ndkoze (Feb 1, 2014)

I like the controls in the front. I like the idea of a front loaded drip tray if it would be bigger. I may be mistaken, but I think the Gen2 has a little bigger chip tray. Other than, that I don't know. Like I said, if I were to get one today it would definitely be a Gen1.

I am still researching and reading lots in the SMF as well as Smoken-It forums to try to learn and absorb as much information as I can before I make my purchase. I am very analytical and tender to really dig into these things before making a decision (sometimes maybe too much).


----------



## smoking in nye (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi NDKoze,

I am the same way as far as researching something as much as possible before buying. when is was time for a smoker. Didn't know about this forum or others. Price played a factor, new I wanted an electric smoker so I found the MES on Sam's clubs on line site. Great price, looked great etc. that was my first and it crapped out during the seasoning process so I returned it to Sam's. Next two came from Amazon, both had radical temperature problems among other things and by now I started hearing from other sources all the problems with this "new model". The companies customer service is great and will send you out parts as needed but they are not addressing the real issues, just putting bandages on the existing ones. I guess when Gen 1 came out it had some bugs too, but Masterbuilt apparently addressed them and most people agree it's a good, reliable unit. So far, after just one use, I can agee. Look in to AMNPS, referred to as a smokers best friend. (amazenproducts.com). it's kind of a set it and forget it thing. Yes the chip loader is smaller on Gen1 vs Gen2 but with the AMNPS it doesn't matter, you don't use the loader.


----------



## smoking in nye (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello.

It is a beauty, I too now have the "311" all stainless and so far I love it. Masterbuilt does make a nice metal stand for this unit. I had bought one for my Gen2 40" smoker so after they sent me the Gen1 replacement,I found the stand fits the Gen1(holes are already there). It is their MODEL: #20101213 @ $69.00. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2014)

smoking in nye said:


> Hello.
> 
> It is a beauty, I too now have the "311" all stainless and so far I love it. Masterbuilt does make a nice metal stand for this unit. I had bought one for my Gen2 40" smoker so after they sent me the Gen1 replacement,I found the stand fits the Gen1(holes are already there). It is their MODEL: #20101213 @ $69.00.
> 
> Best of luck.


Cool !!!

Too late for me. I took two of my four Pressure treated 12 X 24 X 24 stands that I used to use to get my small chainsaw carvings up higher to work on.

Two of those raised my MES 40 about 24" off the floor.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (May 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> A lot of you guys have known for awhile that I was getting tired of my MES 30, because of it's size. I don't like having to cut my ribs up to smoke them. I don't like mixing up a 10 pound batch of Unstuffed Beef Sticks, and only be able to fit 7 pounds on my smoker racks. So when everybody was saying the new MES 40 wouldn't be out until January or Spring, I said I'm waiting until the end of October or November, because that's when I think the new models will be out. Then they started popping up in Sam's Clubs & Cabela's at the end of October. I was real glad I waited when I saw the new model, with the remote control, wheels, and tilting handle. I wanted one real bad! I kept calling Sam's & searching the web. Then my son called me to tell me they had them at Cabela's, but they were $399, instead of the Sam's price of $299. I called Masterbuilt to ask what the difference was between the Sam's model (#211) and the Cabela's model (#311). A very nice lady there told me, "Only the model number, they are both the same---All Stainless Steel--inside & out". I could not understand how that could be possible. Then one of the guys on the SMF bought one at Sam's & posted pictures of it being black on the outside, and my son personally saw one at Cabela's, and told me it was all Stainless. Now we knew why the difference in price. I was quite willing to get one from Sam's, saving the $100, and not getting All Stainless, but there were none anywhere within 70 miles of my home, and the Sam's main office said no new model was even on their computer system (this was after I knew somebody had already bought one at a Sam's Club in Illinois). So Cabela's it is. I hate to lay out that much money, and the sales will be coming up in December, but I'm not taking any chances of missing one and having to wait until Spring. We're going to Cabela's with nothing but a little $30 OFF coupon! While we were getting ready to go, my son called and told my wife, "Don't leave until I get there". Our son only lives about 200 yards away, down the same driveway, farther back in the woods. So we're locking up the doors & my son pulls in, walks over to me, and hands me $500. He says, "I was going to get you that new smoker for Christmas, but since you're getting one now, I want you to use this to buy it. There's a little extra there, so get something else with that". Wow!!! What a great kid!! Somebody did a Helluva Job job raising him!!!
> 
> So we get there an hour later & buy one of the 49 brand new #311s Cabela's had in stock. The next day I cleaned up my old MES 30 (what a job!), and put it away. Yesterday I put the loose parts on the new one & tested the remote control (results below). I was going to season it yesterday, and do a bunch of tests, but it was so windy here, the tests would not have been accurate. I hope to do that today.
> 
> ...


What? You don't keep it by the jacuzzi--either your indoor or outdoor one? Now that would be luxury smoking to the max!

Are these photos you took or are they stock Masterbuilt publicity shots? Your smoker likes like you just took it out of the box and assembled it. The inside of your smoker looks untouched by both human hands and meat. By contrast the inside of my MES 30 Gen 1 is black and crusty except for where I don't want it to be that black and crusty. I clean the racks but you can still see blackened areas that can never be fully cleaned by me unless I want to put _a lot _more effort into it.

What I really don't like about your log home and land is that I'm not the one who owns and lives there. You have one gorgeous place there, Bear. I imagine Mrs. Bear is responsible for the interior design.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> What? You don't keep it by the jacuzzi--either your indoor or outdoor one? Now that would be luxury smoking to the max!
> 
> Are these photos you took or are they stock Masterbuilt publicity shots? Your smoker likes like you just took it out of the box and assembled it. The inside of your smoker looks untouched by both human hands and meat. By contrast the inside of my MES 30 Gen 1 is black and crusty except for where I don't want it to be that black and crusty. I clean the racks but you can still see blackened areas that can never be fully cleaned by me unless I want to put _a lot _more effort into it.
> 
> What I really don't like about your log home and land is that I'm not the one who owns and lives there. You have one gorgeous place there, Bear. I imagine Mrs. Bear is responsible for the interior design.


Thank You Rick!!  I had just taken it out of the box & assembled it.

No Jacuzzi here, inside or out.

You're right, Mrs Bear did the decorating, except I made the Corner Gun Cabinet, and I designed, built, and installed our Small Kitchen. The Gun Cabinet was the first Cabinet I built when I started my Cabinet Shop, and the Kitchen was the last Kitchen I built when I shut my Shop down.

Bear


----------



## vance hanna (May 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> A lot of you guys have known for awhile that I was getting tired of my MES 30, because of it's size. I don't like having to cut my ribs up to smoke them. I don't like mixing up a 10 pound batch of Unstuffed Beef Sticks, and only be able to fit 7 pounds on my smoker racks. So when everybody was saying the new MES 40 wouldn't be out until January or Spring, I said I'm waiting until the end of October or November, because that's when I think the new models will be out. Then they started popping up in Sam's Clubs & Cabela's at the end of October. I was real glad I waited when I saw the new model, with the remote control, wheels, and tilting handle. I wanted one real bad! I kept calling Sam's & searching the web. Then my son called me to tell me they had them at Cabela's, but they were $399, instead of the Sam's price of $299. I called Masterbuilt to ask what the difference was between the Sam's model (#211) and the Cabela's model (#311). A very nice lady there told me, "Only the model number, they are both the same---All Stainless Steel--inside & out". I could not understand how that could be possible. Then one of the guys on the SMF bought one at Sam's & posted pictures of it being black on the outside, and my son personally saw one at Cabela's, and told me it was all Stainless. Now we knew why the difference in price. I was quite willing to get one from Sam's, saving the $100, and not getting All Stainless, but there were none anywhere within 70 miles of my home, and the Sam's main office said no new model was even on their computer system (this was after I knew somebody had already bought one at a Sam's Club in Illinois). So Cabela's it is. I hate to lay out that much money, and the sales will be coming up in December, but I'm not taking any chances of missing one and having to wait until Spring. We're going to Cabela's with nothing but a little $30 OFF coupon! While we were getting ready to go, my son called and told my wife, "Don't leave until I get there". Our son only lives about 200 yards away, down the same driveway, farther back in the woods. So we're locking up the doors & my son pulls in, walks over to me, and hands me $500. He says, "I was going to get you that new smoker for Christmas, but since you're getting one now, I want you to use this to buy it. There's a little extra there, so get something else with that". Wow!!! What a great kid!! Somebody did a Helluva Job job raising him!!!
> 
> So we get there an hour later & buy one of the 49 brand new #311s Cabela's had in stock. The next day I cleaned up my old MES 30 (what a job!), and put it away. Yesterday I put the loose parts on the new one & tested the remote control (results below). I was going to season it yesterday, and do a bunch of tests, but it was so windy here, the tests would not have been accurate. I hope to do that today.
> 
> ...


That is a Good kid right there! I wont let mine buy me things, I tell them buy yourself something and that will make me happier. But i would not refuse a kick ass smoker lol


----------



## daricksta (May 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Rick!!  I had just taken it out of the box & assembled it.
> 
> No Jacuzzi here, inside or out.
> 
> ...


You are an artisan and a craftsman, sir. Showed my wife the pics and she was impressed. Her brother-in-law built his own log home years ago but it looks nothing like yours.

We don't have a log home but we have a jetted tub in the master bath!


----------



## daricksta (May 24, 2015)

@Bearcarver, for some reason I can't find your original post with the photos of your then-new MES 40 (but just now I recall you sent me a link to it. Doesn't matter. But I just wanted to address the different model numbers for the same smoker in different retail outlets. That's a little trick manufacturers have been using for years at the request of retailers to prevent price comparisons by shoppers. Remember that retailers like Wal-Mart will advertise they'll match or beat the price of any other retailer for _the same exact product. _But if Cabela's sells an MES 40 #311 for $299 and Wal-Mart sells the same smoker but designated #211 for $399, that's how they get around the price comparison because it isn't the same model number. I used to sell beds and it was the same thing. Macy's would sell a Sealy's Posterpedic queen size pillowtop mattress set for $2200 with a certain fabric design and name. My store would sell the same exact mattress set with a different fabric design and name for about $1800. Inside they were the same exact mattress and box spring construction but because the names and fabrics were different Macy's would refuse to match our mattress set prices. You also see the same thing with TVs and some other home electronics.

And I know it's an old post but you do have a great son, there. That's something else we have in common.


----------



## foamheart (May 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Rick!!  I had just taken it out of the box & assembled it.
> 
> No Jacuzzi here, inside or out.
> 
> ...


He doesn't wanta take a chance of short circuiting Mrs. Bear's new electrical system!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You are an artisan and a craftsman, sir. Showed my wife the pics and she was impressed. Her brother-in-law built his own log home years ago but it looks nothing like yours.
> 
> We don't have a log home but we have a jetted tub in the master bath!


Thank You Rick!!

I Appreciate that.

Bear


daRicksta said:


> @Bearcarver, for some reason I can't find your original post with the photos of your then-new MES 40 (but just now I recall you sent me a link to it. Doesn't matter. But I just wanted to address the different model numbers for the same smoker in different retail outlets. That's a little trick manufacturers have been using for years at the request of retailers to prevent price comparisons by shoppers. Remember that retailers like Wal-Mart will advertise they'll match or beat the price of any other retailer for _the same exact product. _But if Cabela's sells an MES 40 #311 for $299 and Wal-Mart sells the same smoker but designated #211 for $399, that's how they get around the price comparison because it isn't the same model number. I used to sell beds and it was the same thing. Macy's would sell a Sealy's Posterpedic queen size pillowtop mattress set for $2200 with a certain fabric design and name. My store would sell the same exact mattress set with a different fabric design and name for about $1800. Inside they were the same exact mattress and box spring construction but because the names and fabrics were different Macy's would refuse to match our mattress set prices. You also see the same thing with TVs and some other home electronics.
> 
> And I know it's an old post but you do have a great son, there. That's something else we have in common.


Exactly!!

Also years ago I was told that WallyWorld (Sams) orders huge amounts of particular items, but only if they can get them for a special price (Their own Model Number), and if undersize wiring had to be used to get the price down, so be it. I was told this by a Fire Inspector, who inspected my Son's Buddy's 4 car garage fire, which included 2 Cycles, a Corvette, a Back Hoe, etc, etc.

He said the fire was started at the charger that was hooked up to a Cycle, but it wasn't the Sears Charger, it was the WallMart box it was plugged into (Undersized wiring).

Since most of the MES that had the wiring problems a few years ago came from Sams, I tend to believe this.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2015)

Vance Hanna said:


> That is a Good kid right there!* I wont let mine buy me things, I tell them buy yourself something and that will make me happier.* But i would not refuse a kick ass smoker lol


WEll, about 14 years ago, Mrs Bear & I took out a loan to help our Son start a business. Then she quit her Job, and I closed my Cabinet Shop to help him in his Tower Business. Now he is CEO of his own Tower Corporation with 14 on the payroll. Mrs Bear still does all his Office stuff (payroll, insurances, permits, etc, etc). So he can buy us anything he wants to buy us.

BTW: He paid us back in less than 6 months.

Bear


----------



## vance hanna (May 25, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> WEll, about 14 years ago, Mrs Bear & I took out a loan to help our Son start a business. Then she quit her Job, and I closed my Cabinet Shop to help him in his Tower Business. Now he is CEO of his own Tower Corporation with 14 on the payroll. Mrs Bear still does all his Office stuff (payroll, insurances, permits, etc, etc). So he can buy us anything he wants to buy us.
> 
> BTW: He paid us back in less than 6 months.
> 
> Bear


Well totally different story then! Rock on Bear Cub!


----------



## greywolf1 (May 27, 2015)

Sweet unit Bear , you know it's funny how our better half never seem to have a sense of humor when it comes to keeping something that important in our house . Go figure

I might have to make a trip to Cabela's here in Canada and see what they want for that unit


----------



## greywolf1 (May 28, 2015)

As I figured , Cabela's in Barrie Ontario doesn't carry that model at this time and for me to have one shipped from Masterbuilt direct , by the time it gets to me I would be afraid to use it because of the cost.   lol


----------



## gary s (May 28, 2015)

It's obvious Bear and Mrs. Bear have a great son  (Raised him right)  As a parent the feeling of seeing your kids do well, and mature into good people is an awful good feeling.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2015)

greywolf1 said:


> As I figured , Cabela's in Barrie Ontario doesn't carry that model at this time and for me to have one shipped from Masterbuilt direct , by the time it gets to me I would be afraid to use it because of the cost.   lol


That's a shame!!

How far from the US are you??

Bear


gary s said:


> It's obvious Bear and Mrs. Bear have a great son  (Raised him right)  As a parent the feeling of seeing your kids do well, and mature into good people is an awful good feeling.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I think we're both blessed in that department !!

Bear


----------



## cbick (May 30, 2015)

Bear could you tell me where you got the stacker boxes that your smoker is sitting on?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2015)

cbick said:


> Bear could you tell me where you got the stacker boxes that your smoker is sitting on?


Sure!!

When I first started Chainsaw Carving Bears (See Below), I made 4 of those boxes out of Pressure Treated 2 X 12s and 3/4" CDX. My back couldn't take a lot of bending, so when I carved small Bears I would stack those boxes to whatever height was comfortable, and put the Bear on top. The boxes are 12" X 24" X 24".

This was before my Son said if I did the carving at his shop, I could carve right off a pallet on his Fork Lift. Boy was that nice----I could raise or lower the forks to carve different areas of the Bears. Saved a lot of wear & tear on the old back.

Then when I got my smoker I just repurposed two of the boxes to give me perfect height for my MES.

*A Bear from Log to Finish*

And assorted Bears

Bear


----------



## greywolf1 (May 31, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's a shame!!
> 
> How far from the US are you??
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner Bear , I took Mama to a log cabin for our 42nd anniversary, we had a good time. I live about 90 miles from a border crossing to the US


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2015)

greywolf1 said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner Bear , I took Mama to a log cabin for our 42nd anniversary, we had a good time. I live about 90 miles from a border crossing to the US


OK---Thanks!!

I was just wondering how your chances of getting the one you want by driving to a US store??

Maybe when you're going anyway for some other reason, as a second bird with one stone??

And Congrats on your 42nd (Newlyweds).

Bear


----------



## cbick (May 31, 2015)

Thanks Bear.


----------



## greywolf1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well , Mama does keep trying to get me to go down shopping with her for a weekend but the smoker would cost me three times as much by the time she got done .    Lol


cbick said:


> Thanks Bear.





Bearcarver said:


> OK---Thanks!!
> 
> I was just wondering how your chances of getting the one you want by driving to a US store??
> 
> ...


Well , my wife does want me to go down shopping with her one weekend but the smoker would end up costing me three times as much by the time she got done .    Lol


----------

